# TRT - Todd River Resources



## System (22 February 2017)

Todd River Resources is an Australian-based resources company that holds 13 base metal projects covering over 10,000 sq. km. of highly prospective geology in Australia's Northern Territory, including the large-scale Manbarrum Zinc Project.

It is anticipated that TRT will list on the ASX during March 2017.

http://www.trrltd.com.au


----------



## greggles (7 June 2018)

Todd River Resources making a comeback from a low of 7c after massive sulphides were intersected at the company's Mount Hardy Copper-Zinc Project in the Northern Territory.

Hole 18MHRCDDH031A intersected a broad 24 metre interval of massive sulphides comprising chalcopyrite, galena and sphalerite with minor pyrrhotite. Samples will be submitted for analysis by June 8, and laboratory results are expected by late June.


----------



## Trav. (24 December 2020)

Trialing some new software and I still have my training wheels on so bear with me as I post a few charts and hopefully I can get 1 or 2 predictions correct

Daily chart below and TRT in the oversold area. Looking for a pivot for W2 at the retracement level shown in yellow, then Wave 3 expansion points shown.








Recent news might the driver required.


----------



## wabullfrog (1 July 2021)

Results from some of the initial auger drilling in the Berkshire Valley have been received. Still waiting for further assay results.



			https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/TRT/02388925.pdf
		







Have also released an Investor Presentation.



			https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/TRT/02390505.pdf
		


Chart for YTD


----------



## doogie_goes_off (15 November 2021)

These guys have the next Chalice. They just need a budget. MLEM survey is too small for the target. Atleast they're starting drilling.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 November 2021)

The *Berkshire Valley *project is a highly prospective Ni-Cu-PGE tenure 100km north of Julimar discovery (ASX: CHN)
▪ _Auger geochemical sampling and aircore program completed over initially targeted stratigraphy
   ▪ Multiple drill targets identified on both the Western and Eastern Trends
   ▪ Significant coincident Ni-Cu-PGE Anomalism identified on unexplored Eastern Trend
   ▪ Drilling and geophysics to commence in early November 2021 following the 2021 harvest._

Current focus is on the _*Eastern Trend*_

_No previous exploration at all over the eastern mafic/ultramafic trend .... TRT is first with land access    _
_Some 1850 samples collected and prepared internally and XRF analysed prior to a subset being assayed for base and precious metals   _
_Coverage was focused over a number of discrete mag highs interpreted to be gabbro-norite intrusions    _
_Results have been exceptional and delivered a number of walk up drill targets for November drilling campaign and EM targets for the next round of MLTEM (late November)    _
 Also in WA is the *Nanutarra * Nickel and Copper Project:
    ▪ _Large unexplored ultramafic intrusion prospective for Ni Cu PGE sulphides
   ▪ RC drilling to follow up +1g/t PGE in shallow historic drilling completed  - waiting on results
   ▪ TRT earning up to 80% by spending A$2M over 3 years_

*Nerramyne *in WA is a 100% TRT project
▪ _Recently granted early stage large COPPER anomaly on the Yilgarn Basin margin
   ▪ 40km x 6km copper anomaly
   ▪ Large EM survey planned for late 2021/early 2022_

Also has acreage in NT in the Musgrave Ranges. Market cap is $60million; some $6.5M in cash at end June


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2021)

The aircore and RC drilling program underway at Berkshire Valley is approximately 60% complete with 190 holes completed and around 150 holes remaining to be drilled on the Eastern Trend.  Drilling along the Eastern Trend has identified the presence of sulphides (up to 5% total sulphides) in partly weathered and fresh gabbros and pyroxenites in 13 holes on 6 drill lines, all within the 1.8Km long coincident Cu-PGE auger geochemical anomaly previously reported (ASX announcement 2 August 2021).  The sulphides appear to be predominantly pyrrhotite and pyrite and occur over intervals of up to 18 metres in hole BVAC0558.   

_and Mr Market has spoken .... down another 25%. Some acute of hearing heard the whispers on the wind yesterday and got out early dropping it 12% prior to the Announcement

I am going to take my wooden spoon and do some whittling... An ignominious start to the Dec comp. 

(DNH)_


----------



## qldfrog (7 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The aircore and RC drilling program underway at Berkshire Valley is approximately 60% complete with 190 holes completed and around 150 holes remaining to be drilled on the Eastern Trend.  Drilling along the Eastern Trend has identified the presence of sulphides (up to 5% total sulphides) in partly weathered and fresh gabbros and pyroxenites in 13 holes on 6 drill lines, all within the 1.8Km long coincident Cu-PGE auger geochemical anomaly previously reported (ASX announcement 2 August 2021).  The sulphides appear to be predominantly pyrrhotite and pyrite and occur over intervals of up to 18 metres in hole BVAC0558.
> 
> _and Mr Market has spoken .... down another 25%. Some acute of hearing heard the whispers on the wind yesterday and got out early dropping it 12% prior to the Announcement
> 
> ...



I know another negative hit here, does not sound too bad but who knows from such a report


----------



## frugal.rock (3 April 2022)

Noticed this chart.
Might be something forming here?

A general market observation, Friday just gone was odd. Lithiums were bought into crazily, as well as plenty of other commodities with species receiving favourable results.

Only a few months ago I was lamenting to myself that the specs we're getting tougher to make a quid from, not so much money floating around, etc.

So, it would seem some money flows are back, and indeed Friday wasn't the start, it has been inflowing for nearly 2 weeks now.

Systems traders are having system starts again, and whilst some traders are seeding caution, I'm not seeing immediately worrying signs. The opposite in fact. Having said that, rotation is rife... 🤭
While we are heading into Winter, others are in Spring heading to Summer... some seasonal pivoting? Enough gasbagging out of me now 🤐


----------

